# Converting Espresso machine form Vibe (Ulka) pump to rotary...



## HizerKite

Hi,

has anyone on here converted their Espresso machine to rotary pump? I really dislike the Ulka Vibratory pumps used in my machine and am seriously considering a conversion.

My main question is regarding inlet pressure to the pump. Most people I have seen posts from on various forums (mainly in the U S) seem to have plumbed their machines into the mains water supply but I don't wish to do this as prefer to use bottled water. I really need to know if an external rotary pump can work with unpressurised water.

Any advice much appreciated

Richard


----------



## lookseehear

I can't answer your question, however it must be possible as the Izzo Alex Duetto uses a rotary pump and can work from a tank or be plumbed. If you can get hold of a schematic that might give an indication of how they did it.


----------



## funinacup

Commercial rotary pumps can be tank-fed through the use of a non-return valve on the intake.

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1

When my Expobar Vibe dies...im going rotary for sure


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Is this horrendously difficult to do? Would love to make mine quieter!


----------



## kevron

Hi,

Have a look at this link it may help http://www.engadget.com/2006/08/08/how-to-mod-your-espresso-machine/


----------



## ChrisP

I converted mine to rotary around a year ago. It was a piece of cake. Took about an hour once I got the parts. Reckon I could do the next in about 30 mins. The thing I found most difficult was finding the correct size hoses and fittings as there are many different types used in coffee machines. In the end I took the main water feed which has something like a 3/4" fitting on it. I plumbed this to the pump and connected another hose to the water mains. The same theory would work with bottled water. A rotary pump will suck water from a bottle although a non return valve would be a good idea and you would really want to avoid running it dry. I didn't even install a relay.....it runs straight from the gicar box that is supplied with the machine and it gets plenty of work. It was worth every penny too! Lovely sound from the machine, better flow and pressure.....allround way better.

It's essential you have some means of measuring the pressure at the portafilter to set it up correctly as the pumps don't come set at 9 bar.

I also left the original opv in place as it was set pretty high anyway. Then just used the built in regulator on the pump to set the pressure at the group head.

The link provided above "how to mod your espresso machine" is good to read but the actual installation is a little rough. I'm not keen on the idea of using glass reinforced plastic tubing with jubilee clips. I find you get a bit of a taste from that type of piping and the jubilee clips are a bit of a gash way to connect things up. You can get proper steel braided water hoses with the correct fittings that simply screw onto threaded fitting of the equivalent. I suppose at least with a tank fed machine you don't need to worry about the hoses blowing off too much as you'll my loose a tank of water.


----------



## HizerKite

Hi and thanks for the advice. Have just got to find a pump and motor for a sensible price ad will attempt this conversion. Have seen various websites selling both but are usually quite expensive (around £90 for the motor and £50 for the pump)

Richard


----------



## ChrisP

In all fairness that doesn't seem expensive. Think I paid around £300ish as I bought an extra slim motor and decent procon pump head.

Get it bought.......it'll put a smile on your face everything you switch it on!


----------



## HizerKite

My slight concern is that the Ulka pumps in my machine are supposed to supply 15 bar, whereas the rotary pump looks to be 9 bar. My machine is only a Francis Francis X2 - pretty basic but looks nice and I get reasonable coffee out of it. It's just a bit noisy so the rotary would hopefully solve this, although I'd actually have to purchase 2 of them







)


----------



## ChrisP

I'd be pretty sure that your machine will have an OPV set to around 9 bar though. 15bar is usually the max pressure the pump can deliver and it will be reduced down in the machine. I'd very much doubt that you'd be getting 15bar at the group head. And if it is then your coffee should only improve when you get it dialed in to 9 bar.


----------

